# homework for CBT . s*** i don't know what to do



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

well i started this cbt stuff , and she gave me homework to write about situations and describe what i feel and stuff. 

BUT 

i only left my house two times for a short time , i have only one situation that i can offer her but am afraid she will look at me with a straiight face :blank

and ***** the questions , its really hard to anwser those. 
it's basically a one on one therapy stuff , first they said i would be in a group but now its one on one :blank that is reallly hard man . all the attention on you.
i swear the cilense parts are hard , its like she is forcing me to anwser something ...you cant give a "i dont know" 


i think i will ask for meds , bc i cant handle this s***.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't sweat it too much. Just do your best, and if there's stuff you don't know how to do, just don't do it and tell your therapist you didn't really understand that part/didn't know what to say for it. Do as much as you can, filling it out partially will still be better than not filling it out at all. Remember that it's ultimately for you and your mental health, it's not as if your therapist will give you a passing or failing grade for how you do it.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Do your best and don't worry. 
She can't judge you. If you made certain progress, she will congratulate you and you will feel better. 
Even if it's something small, it is something.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

It's ok to just tell them what you have just told us. That's what they are there for after all.


The only way to actually get any benefit out of therapy is to be completely honest.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just make it up
Or use examples of how u felt when something happened in the past, n pretend it just happened.. something small..


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Are there specific guidelines about what kinds of situations you have to write about, or can you just write about how you're feeling whether you're home or not? Honestly, homework is meant to help you, so doing it at all, even if it's not exactly how you were supposed to, is better than not doing it or making it up. That said, if you're really struggling, don't pressure yourself. Just be honest with your therapist about the experience. And I hate to burst your bubble, but medication isn't a magic bullet. You still have to do some work.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I should also mention that procrastination is a very common problem for people who have other issues with anxiety, as anxiety is a large part of what feeds the cycle of procrastination.

So if procrastination is what is preventing you from getting the work done, it's ok to tell your therapist this. The could offer you some therapy specifically for procrastination. That's what I had.


----------



## Adam Harris (Jan 29, 2011)

**** medication...**** life....take what it gives you....don't be fake for anyone...if you have SA then just accept it , I have it and I just accept it...I enjoy isolation. I enjoy not having friends. I enjoy being a miserable pathetic person. Actually no I don't....Im just **** outta luck. My hope is death will be a better life


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You really have to do that homework religiously if you want CBT to work. And it will, if you stick with it long enough and apply yourself. It's not easy, but it's a drug-free alternative.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Adam Harris said:


> **** medication...**** life....take what it gives you....don't be fake for anyone...if you have SA then just accept it , I have it and I just accept it...I enjoy isolation. I enjoy not having friends. I enjoy being a miserable pathetic person. Actually no I don't....Im just **** outta luck. My hope is death will be a better life


am happy with my life too , bc i accept it cant be any better . 
am way behind in life , i just hope to do this stuff to get a little bit of a *stable life* thats all.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> You really have to do that homework religiously if you want CBT to work. And it will, if you stick with it long enough and apply yourself. It's not easy, but it's a drug-free alternative.


i know its just hard to write it down on paper. :|
bc it's a one on one therapy , first they told me you will be in a group but that changed , now am sitting right against my therapist and she forces answers out of me even if i *CAN'T* .

there are moments we are sitting there for two whole minutes were she is keeping looking at me waiting to give her a anwser :blank I DON'T LIKE THAT.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

CBT doesn't work for everyone.

Not all therapists/counsellors are good at their job.

Tell her exactly how you feel about your treatment. If it continues to cause you distress stop doing it and try something else or a different therapist.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

forex said:


> i have only one situation that i can offer her


You can use you anxiety about going to therapy as a second situation.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Morpheus said:


> You can use you anxiety about going to therapy as a second situation.


you are correct , i didn't go to the appointment . she (called but didnt pick up) emailed me , have another appointment next friday :|
this time i have to go.


----------



## Tom The Beast (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah, I can relate to having to do homework while you lack reference, are depressed, etc. - Absolutely impossible!


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

Just be honest and say you're not ready to do it. An adjustment of medication and/or more therapy before you are ready is not unreasonable


----------



## socialanxietyfix (Nov 30, 2012)

To the original poster, meds will be a good crutch to get started in CBT but be aware that you'll need to ease yourself off of them as you engage more and more into the strategy. The whole idea behind CBT (as you know) is to force yourself into these uncomfortable situations to build up a tolerance for them. They are only as effective as your greatest discomfort feels initially. When you minimize that initial discomfort, you minimize their long-term applicability.

Good luck, don't be too hard on yourself and pat yourself on the back for taking this courageous initial step towards emotional freedom!


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

good reading ^

got appointment tomorrow , still didnt make 5hit.
will do it in the early morning , my brain is racing wild right now.


----------



## Len Phelbs (Jan 21, 2014)

Try writing it on here and get some response on what you did. If it's conciliatory or boring you can think about how you would handle something or something in the past. Might as well put the therapist to work.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Len Phelbs said:


> Try writing it on here and get some response on what you did. If it's conciliatory or boring you can think about how you would handle something or something in the past. Might as well put the therapist to work.


its all going well , she goes easy on me.
i just write down what i experienced , and sometimes she gives me other things to write about as homework. :yes


----------

